# Timelapse rotation



## LuCoOc (Aug 23, 2014)

I am looking for a small device that can add rotation to my timelapse videos and does not cost a fortune. So far I have found some that work like an egg-timer ("Flow-Mow" and "Drift"). However they seem to be made for GoPros and the reviews I have read seem to agree that larger cameras can not be supported by them. Any hints and/or experiences?
It should be able to hold an ungripped 7D+15-85mm.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi LuCoOc. 
If I understand you correctly you wish to rotate the camera during the time lapse? If so a home grown device could work out the way to go. 
I'm imagining that you only want to rotate veeeery slooowly, in which case even a very small motor will do the job with the appropriate gear reduction. 
The first thing is to know people to borrow the things you need, straight off the top of my head I'm thinking of mothers cake icing turntable, it has a thread for a spike to stop the cake sliding when tilted, might even be 3/8 fitting which would easily take a tripod head. The second part would come from the loft, in my childhood I had technical Lego which had a motor and 40:1 reduction gearboxes, a couple of those and a tyre on the output up against the turntable platter, about 12" diameter would probably be somewhere near the rotation you want, if it is too fast a rheostat might help, it might need a bit of engineering with plastic or balsa to join it all together! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Chris Burch (Dec 30, 2014)

I've looked these up a few times...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/992582-REG/syrp_0030_00011_genie.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046461-REG/cinetics_amc_axis360_motor_controller.html

This is a new one I just came across that may or may not be shipping yet: http://orderastro.com/

There are lots more out there, but the cost goes up significantly.


----------



## meywd (Dec 30, 2014)

check this one http://alpinelaboratories.com/


----------



## Hector1970 (May 5, 2015)

Syrp who make the Genie have a new mini-genie.
It just rotates
Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Tinky (May 5, 2015)

i use a skywatcher goto telescope mount, wide range of speeds, motorized tilt and pan, manual movement control or can be hacked to work with open source timelapse software.


----------



## BobG (May 6, 2015)

I saw a reasonably cheap system recently at the UK photography show, they were only just about going into production (kickstarter project), but you might want to check them out

http://www.turnspro.com/


----------



## Don Haines (May 6, 2015)

How many RPM?

It is hard to get good advice if you don't specify how fast/slow it should turn....


----------

